# New forum member



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello all. I think I got an interest in model railroad. I'm 53 and I've always been interested in model planes ,trains & cars. I was into RC planes for a while but sold all that a few years back. About 2 weeks ago I stumbled on a model train video on youtube and since then I've been watching how-to videos from flyman & big61 on youtube building layouts. So now I joined this forum because I know only what I've learned in the past 2 weeks and I want to get a feel for what this hobby is really all about before I dive in. I have a large area in my basement that I can use for this. Its an L Shape 24' on both outside sides and 14' wide or deep. My goal is to make a model world with trains and cars running in it. But I also want to make sure I have plenty of train track so I can play train God. I know this sounds very ambitious, but these are just my ideas and that's why right now I'm doing research. 
I do have 2 questions. How do I decide if I want HO or N scale? and can anyone tell me if this HO car I found on ebay is worth buying? here's the link: 
item=320629485828


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome. You have enough space for anything you want. HO is the most popular and as such, has the most stuff available. I ended up here the same way as you. Looking for info. Now I log on every day:laugh: Tons of talented modelers here.


----------



## StarterTycoon (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome! As a newbie myself I can assure you are in the right place to get your questions answered. I am kinda in your shoes, been looking at trains for roughly 2 weeks, been watching "TheBige61" videos on youtube (amazing work) and I just bought my first train this last weekend at an antique store. I can't answer your questions as I am tossed between HO and N as well. Also your ebay link doesn't bring up a train. It just says that the post has been removed.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Jumper, 

It's good you're considering which way you want to go before you get anything. I'm also a newbie and don't have a layout nor a lot of space to put one. And yet I still I chose HO hands down because it's large enough to be forgiving of my limited modelling skills, and the play factor is enhanced with easier to handle engines and rolling stock. Good luck on your choice. 

Greg


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

StarterTycoon said:


> Welcome! As a newbie myself I can assure you are in the right place to get your questions answered. I am kinda in your shoes, been looking at trains for roughly 2 weeks, been watching "TheBige61" videos on youtube (amazing work) and I just bought my first train this last weekend at an antique store. I can't answer your questions as I am tossed between HO and N as well. Also your ebay link doesn't bring up a train. It just says that the post has been removed.


Nice to hear I'm not the only novice. Yeah, thebige61. did you know he also makes the music in his videos? 
I couldn't fix the ebay link, but if you put the item # in search it will pop up.
Reason I ask is because I couldn't wait to start my train hobby so I bid on this car and now I think I made $10 mistake.


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Hi Jumper,
> 
> It's good you're considering which way you want to go before you get anything. I'm also a newbie and don't have a layout nor a lot of space to put one. And yet I still I chose HO hands down because it's large enough to be forgiving of my limited modelling skills, and the play factor is enhanced with easier to handle engines and rolling stock. Good luck on your choice.
> 
> Greg


I am also favoring HO because the same reasons you mentioned. I think with HO it will be easier to do the scenery. and in the videos the HO trains ride more realistic.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Rail Jumper said:


> I am also favoring HO because the same reasons you mentioned. I think with HO it will be easier to do the scenery. and in the videos the HO trains ride more realistic.


+1. HO is the most realistic.


----------



## StarterTycoon (Dec 5, 2010)

Rail Jumper said:


> I couldn't fix the ebay link, but if you put the item # in search it will pop up.
> Reason I ask is because I couldn't wait to start my train hobby so I bid on this car and now I think I made $10 mistake.


First off, that man is one talented person! Also, I have that car that your bidding on.. I wasn't a big fan of it until I actually sat down and looked it over! Then I started thinking of the modeling I could do around it (thinking salt mine w/ company distro). I can't say anything about the price as mine came with 8 other cars, but I don't think $10 is a horrible price. After looking it up, $10 seems to be the going price on it. $25 if it's still in the box.

In one of the pictures here you can see it faintly in the back row.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5542

I could take some more pics for you if you would like. Since the seller only has 2


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

StarterTycoon said:


> First off, that man is one talented person! Also, I have that car that your bidding on.. I wasn't a big fan of it until I actually sat down and looked it over! Then I started thinking of the modeling I could do around it (thinking salt mine w/ company distro). I can't say anything about the price as mine came with 8 other cars, but I don't think $10 is a horrible price. After looking it up, $10 seems to be the going price on it. $25 if it's still in the box.
> 
> In one of the pictures here you can see it faintly in the back row.
> 
> ...


Kinda cool that you got one just like it. No need to bother with pics, thanks anyway. The auction is over in 10 minutes. Looks like we both have a salt car, a Morton salt car at that. LOL


----------



## StarterTycoon (Dec 5, 2010)

Rail Jumper said:


> Kinda cool that you got one just like it. No need to bother with pics, thanks anyway. The auction is over in 10 minutes. Looks like we both have a salt car, a Morton salt car at that. LOL


Lol, don't sound so bummed! everyone will envy us! just you wait.


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

StarterTycoon said:


> Lol, don't sound so bummed! everyone will envy us! just you wait.


Well I guess you may be right. One day soon every automobile will run off salt, the latest renewable energy source. And we got the only two cars to haul the stuff.


----------



## StarterTycoon (Dec 5, 2010)

Rail Jumper said:


> Well I guess you may be right. One day soon every automobile will run off salt, the latest renewable energy source. And we got the only two cars to haul the stuff.


That's right! So we can in turn be millionaires


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Rail Jumper said:


> Hello all. I think I got an interest in model railroad. I'm 53 and I've always been interested in model planes ,trains & cars. I was into RC planes for a while but sold all that a few years back. About 2 weeks ago I stumbled on a model train video on youtube and since then I've been watching how-to videos from flyman & big61 on youtube building layouts. So now I joined this forum because I know only what I've learned in the past 2 weeks and I want to get a feel for what this hobby is really all about before I dive in. I have a large area in my basement that I can use for this. Its an L Shape 24' on both outside sides and 14' wide or deep. My goal is to make a model world with trains and cars running in it. But I also want to make sure I have plenty of train track so I can play train God. I know this sounds very ambitious, but these are just my ideas and that's why right now I'm doing research.
> I do have 2 questions. How do I decide if I want HO or N scale? and can anyone tell me if this HO car I found on ebay is worth buying? here's the link:
> item=320629485828


your definatly in the right place.

When deciding HO between N space is the main thing. I choose HO as it is able to be a lot more detailed than N scale is. It is also cheaper than N scale but yet for some reason the things are better (still haven't figured out why). There is a great variety to choose from as far as US or UK trains and rolling stock as well as buildings and cars. Since you are starting out and you will be building a large layout judging by the space you said you have I would definatly recommend getting DCC trains and a DCC controller. There are three different types of DCC controllers available that I know of. The Bachmann Ez-command (not recomended for your size of layout as it only runs two trains at once. Bachmann Dynamis which I think in my opinion is the best to go with as it offers everything these next to company's offer for less except programming routes and you can have 5 trains running at once. MRC possibly the cheapest but also the most limited for the price you pay. Digitrax considered by most the best available but its 400 dollars for their Zephyer 3 amp starter set and 700 for their Super Chief Extra which allows you to program your layout and is either a 5 or 8 amp system. Now you can pick whatever system you want but if you plan to run more than 5 to 10 trains (depending on system chosen) you will need to get yourself a Booster. Bachmann sells a 5 amp booster for roughly 300 (this was only found as a retail price), Digitrax offers a 5 or 8 amp booster for 200 to 300, and the MRC for 100 to 300 dollars. As far as trains if you buy new ones they will either be DCC ready or already have DCC. DCC ready means you can just plug in the apropriate decoder. If you buy older locomotives this is not an issue and is just some simple wiring and what not. I will be doing some walkthroughs on various engine types and makers and decoders in the next few weeks (about two). There are three types of decoders that go in trains and cars. the first is a DCC decoder that controls motor as well as functions these go for 15 dollars. Second is DCC function only decoders these go in dummie units you want to add lights to or to add lights to your passenger cars. Then there are Sound Decoders. Tsunami is by far the best to go with on this but also the most expensive at 100 dollars a decoder. I will be doing an install on this type of decoder also so that will help if you do decide to go for the sound. Atlas code 83 flextrack would be the best type of track to use for a permanant layout like yours as well as switch machines to control your turnouts so you don't have to reach over the layout ( you can also add DCC to these to).
I would recomend the Bachmann DCC Dynamis system with a 5 amp booster from bachmann as these will be able to be used together. I would recomend regular DCC decoders to be gooten from Digitrax and sound decoders to be gooten from Soundtrax Tsunami series. This is probably very overwhelming but I hope this helps with your new found love of trains and getting a layout started and many trains running. I also would recomend getting the engines before getting the cars for the engine to haul as these are cheap to get 10 to 20 dollars per car. Best of luck to you:thumbsup:


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> your definatly in the right place.
> 
> When deciding HO between N space is the main thing. I choose HO as it is able to be a lot more detailed than N scale is. It is also cheaper than N scale but yet for some reason the things are better (still haven't figured out why). There is a great variety to choose from as far as US or UK trains and rolling stock as well as buildings and cars. Since you are starting out and you will be building a large layout judging by the space you said you have I would definatly recommend getting DCC trains and a DCC controller. There are three different types of DCC controllers available that I know of. The Bachmann Ez-command (not recomended for your size of layout as it only runs two trains at once. Bachmann Dynamis which I think in my opinion is the best to go with as it offers everything these next to company's offer for less except programming routes and you can have 5 trains running at once. MRC possibly the cheapest but also the most limited for the price you pay. Digitrax considered by most the best available but its 400 dollars for their Zephyer 3 amp starter set and 700 for their Super Chief Extra which allows you to program your layout and is either a 5 or 8 amp system. Now you can pick whatever system you want but if you plan to run more than 5 to 10 trains (depending on system chosen) you will need to get yourself a Booster. Bachmann sells a 5 amp booster for roughly 300 (this was only found as a retail price), Digitrax offers a 5 or 8 amp booster for 200 to 300, and the MRC for 100 to 300 dollars. As far as trains if you buy new ones they will either be DCC ready or already have DCC. DCC ready means you can just plug in the apropriate decoder. If you buy older locomotives this is not an issue and is just some simple wiring and what not. I will be doing some walkthroughs on various engine types and makers and decoders in the next few weeks (about two). There are three types of decoders that go in trains and cars. the first is a DCC decoder that controls motor as well as functions these go for 15 dollars. Second is DCC function only decoders these go in dummie units you want to add lights to or to add lights to your passenger cars. Then there are Sound Decoders. Tsunami is by far the best to go with on this but also the most expensive at 100 dollars a decoder. I will be doing an install on this type of decoder also so that will help if you do decide to go for the sound. Atlas code 83 flextrack would be the best type of track to use for a permanant layout like yours as well as switch machines to control your turnouts so you don't have to reach over the layout ( you can also add DCC to these to).
> I would recomend the Bachmann DCC Dynamis system with a 5 amp booster from bachmann as these will be able to be used together. I would recomend regular DCC decoders to be gooten from Digitrax and sound decoders to be gooten from Soundtrax Tsunami series. This is probably very overwhelming but I hope this helps with your new found love of trains and getting a layout started and many trains running. I also would recomend getting the engines before getting the cars for the engine to haul as these are cheap to get 10 to 20 dollars per car. Best of luck to you:thumbsup:


Thank You so much for the post. This is exactly the help I need. I have finally decided to go with HO. After I did some research it's obvious HO is the smart way to go. Plus you say it's cheaper than N scale, that will be big savings on my huge layout. And it is definitely going to have the best DCC system. Your saying I can convert older DC locomotives to DCC? I will be looking forward to your walkthroughs, Where will I find them at? Again, I appreciate your sharing knowledge :thumbsup: Your not too overwhelming for me. Thanks to "flymanjg" and similar folks on youtube, I understand the basics of DCC and switches. But I am very green & have a lot of studying to do before I even start building. This project is going to cost a lot of $$$$ and take a long time & hours of work. So, first I need to make sure this is going to still be enjoyable to me 10 years from now. Can you tell me or do you know how many people start out building there own model layout and stay enjoying it or lose interest after they already invested time & money? This is the 1st thing I need to know, but I also know I can only take a good guess as to the future. :newbie:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

RailJumper,

Lots of stuff "out there" written about DCC. I've found the summary in this link to be concise and clear for understanding the electro-mechanics behind most systems:

http://www.loystoys.com/info/how-dcc-works.html

Have fun!

TJ


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> RailJumper,
> 
> Lots of stuff "out there" written about DCC. I've found the summary in this link to be concise and clear for understanding the electro-mechanics behind most systems:
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the link. I read about half of it so far and it is written nicely where I can understand. It kept me interested so that is a good sign that I might really enjoy model railroading.

I am new to this and I am still trying to get a feel of what this hobby would be like to do. I mean what is it about model railroading that you guys like or enjoy the most? What keeps you interested?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Rail Jumper said:


> what is it about model railroading that you guys like or enjoy the most? What keeps you interested?


For me, I'd sum it up in two things ...

1. Watching how much my boys enjoy running a train around the track, and,

2. On my end, being able to take some junker/clunker of a loco from the 1930's, and spruce it up with some t.l.c. to give it a new lease on life.

Those "do it" for me every time!

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Rail Jumper said:


> Hey, thanks for the link. I read about half of it so far and it is written nicely where I can understand. It kept me interested so that is a good sign that I might really enjoy model railroading.
> 
> I am new to this and I am still trying to get a feel of what this hobby would be like to do. I mean what is it about model railroading that you guys like or enjoy the most? What keeps you interested?


Well I'm just delving into DCC and getting all my trains DCC so since I until the last year used DC I would have to say just seeing the trains go around the oval and move one car from one siding to the other. I also liked to just sit ther and hold the engine and cars in my hands and would just admire the details and imagine. Now that I am getting most of my trains into DCC and one in sound I would have to say it will be much more fun for me as it will be even more realistic and I will also be building a larger more prototypical layout compared to my simple 4 by 8 christmas layout I use currently. I am sure you will find why you like it or hopefully not why you don't either way.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Rail Jumper said:


> Hey, thanks for the link. I read about half of it so far and it is written nicely where I can understand. It kept me interested so that is a good sign that I might really enjoy model railroading.
> 
> I am new to this and I am still trying to get a feel of what this hobby would be like to do. I mean what is it about model railroading that you guys like or enjoy the most? What keeps you interested?


I like working with my hands. Whether that is turning a wrench on the 4x4 or assembling/painting/fixing models, it doesnt really matter. Growing up, trains became a hobby along side my love for mountain biking, but after I got married, they got pushed to the back burner. More like taken off the stove altogether. But my kids are getttig alittle older and are starting to enjoy more complex things. When thier eyes lit up at the sight of an extensive layout we saw on display this past summer, I knew right then that my train hobby was going to come back.

My only advice to you is to start small. I think most folks here have started with simple 4'x8' layouts (for HO scale anyways) and expanded on that as time and money permited. Plus, you can immediately get some run time and play with track setups before you nail anything down. I think you'd get burned out pretty quick if you spent 4-5 months making a huge layout right away.


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for your insight guys. It helps me get a realistic perspective of what the hobby is about. I don't know about how other people perceive things, but for me, my perception changes after I learn the details of something. For example: you might be thinking how neat & fun it would be to adopt a puppy or a cat. In your mind you imagine all the fun things you both would do. Then after a few weeks the reality becomes apparent and you say to yourself: self, what was I thinking? it poops too much and chews up everything in it's path.
So I'm listening to you guys that have been there and taking your advice. I am going to give it a try. Start out with a little simple layout that has a bit of everything a large layout would have so I can see if I like making landscapes out of foam, etc.
If you guys wouldn't mind I could use some advice on how to get started with a train set because I'm thinking if it turns out I like the hobby, I want to be able to use my 1st train set in my future layout. And I am just overwhelmed with all the different brands & types of trains. I do know that I want to start off with a steam loco. I saw 1 I liked on ebay but it was $350 and I don't know a good one from a bad one. Even a used setup would be ok with me if I knew it was good.

Oh, maybe I should have put this post in the beginner Q & A section? Sorry.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Rail,

Are there any model RR clubs somewhere near your neck of the woods that you could poke around for while? Could be well worth a few visits, if you can find one.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Rail Jumper said:


> Thank You so much for the post. This is exactly the help I need. I have finally decided to go with HO. After I did some research it's obvious HO is the smart way to go. Plus you say it's cheaper than N scale, that will be big savings on my huge layout. And it is definitely going to have the best DCC system. Your saying I can convert older DC locomotives to DCC? I will be looking forward to your walkthroughs, Where will I find them at? Again, I appreciate your sharing knowledge :thumbsup: Your not too overwhelming for me. Thanks to "flymanjg" and similar folks on youtube, I understand the basics of DCC and switches. But I am very green & have a lot of studying to do before I even start building. This project is going to cost a lot of $$$$ and take a long time & hours of work. So, first I need to make sure this is going to still be enjoyable to me 10 years from now. Can you tell me or do you know how many people start out building there own model layout and stay enjoying it or lose interest after they already invested time & money? This is the 1st thing I need to know, but I also know I can only take a good guess as to the future. :newbie:


If you mean where you can find the decoders I got mine from an online train store called Traintek LLC. I would recomend them and I will be buying from them again. You can also find them or order them at your train store near you. If you mean the How-To posts I am doing them you can find them here.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5603

Just getting heated up as I just got the decoders today.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Rail Jumper said:


> Thanks for your insight guys. It helps me get a realistic perspective of what the hobby is about. I don't know about how other people perceive things, but for me, my perception changes after I learn the details of something. For example: you might be thinking how neat & fun it would be to adopt a puppy or a cat. In your mind you imagine all the fun things you both would do. Then after a few weeks the reality becomes apparent and you say to yourself: self, what was I thinking? it poops too much and chews up everything in it's path.
> So I'm listening to you guys that have been there and taking your advice. I am going to give it a try. Start out with a little simple layout that has a bit of everything a large layout would have so I can see if I like making landscapes out of foam, etc.
> If you guys wouldn't mind I could use some advice on how to get started with a train set because I'm thinking if it turns out I like the hobby, I want to be able to use my 1st train set in my future layout. And I am just overwhelmed with all the different brands & types of trains. I do know that I want to start off with a steam loco. I saw 1 I liked on ebay but it was $350 and I don't know a good one from a bad one. Even a used setup would be ok with me if I knew it was good.
> 
> Oh, maybe I should have put this post in the beginner Q & A section? Sorry.


Your train you were looking at was probably a Brass loco and is the most expensive type in the hobby. I have never had one because of the price so I don't know what the pulling capability of that type of train would be, I do know they are very nicely detailed though. They can also be rather hard to install DCC in as they are all brass so it's very conductive a big NO_NO for DCC installs because every thing must be isolated properly. If you want a nice loco that will run for a long time, look nice, run on a future layout ie: DCC then I would recomend you head on over to Bachmann's Spectrum line.
link here - http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewCat&catId=251

You can also buy there regular line but these usually require some fidling to get to run nice and smooth. I have used several of Spectrum's passenger cars and must say they were very detailed and had execellent lighting. I do have one Spectrum engine it is a used GE 44 ton switcher and though it being several years old it runs perfectly and quitely it is also one of the ones I will be attempting to make DCC, I am having second thoughts though as because of how small and limited space is on it. I also have a lot of AHM and IHC steam engines all of mine run very quitley and smoothly and I will be eventually upgradeing them to DCC as well. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Rail Jumper (Dec 14, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Rail,
> 
> Are there any model RR clubs somewhere near your neck of the woods that you could poke around for while? Could be well worth a few visits, if you can find one.
> 
> ...


I have been trying to find one for past couple weeks using Google. the closest one is 40 miles from me, oh, I just remembered, their having some kind of event or meeting that I was going to go to. I need to go find them again and check that date. 
Joining a club would be the best way to learn model RR.


----------



## markwarner (Dec 20, 2010)

At 53 maybe your eyes are OK but in a few years N may become a problem to work on.


----------

